# auto-X helmets



## Aknatar (May 8, 2003)

what kind of helmets do you guys use for auto-x and/or at the track? Post pictures if possible...


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

bell m2 pro
Get a Stand21 helmet if you can find (and afford) it, VERY light and very comfortable


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

I have the black one&#8230; and yes, the flames do make me faster.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Aknatar said:



> what kind of helmets do you guys use for auto-x and/or at the track? Post pictures if possible...


 Check with the sanctioning body for the events you want to attend, as the helmet requirements do vary. Some events will let you get by with an M rated (motorcycle) helmet, while others require SA rated ("special application" meaning racing) helmets. If you can only afford a single helmet, get the highest rated one you can find that is accepted by all of the event organizers.

There have been quite a few helmet threads over the years, so do a search.

BTW, I seem to remember that the most popular helmets mentioned have been the Bell M2 and Bieffe Predator models, both of which are SA rated.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

elbert said:


> bell m2 pro
> Get a Stand21 helmet if you can find (and afford) it, VERY light and very comfortable


 Nice paint job. Loved to get mine done but I refuse to pay the big bucks.

Arai GP-5k here. Very comfortable but not cheap. Bit overkill for autox.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Elwood said:


> Nice paint job.


Thanks, did it myself


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

I have yet to find an autocross or driving school that didn't accept an M rated helmet. 'Round here, you don't need an SA unless you're racing.

People's heads vary a lot. You need to try helmets on. Go to a motorcycle shop and wear a couple of helmets around the store for at least 20 minutes. They should be snugger than you may think, but not sore or painful.

I don't fit Bells. I fit my Shoei motorcycle helmet well; I don't fit HJC street helmets, but my HJC MX helmet fits perfectly. You really need to just try them on. Then buy it at the store to support the brick-and-mortar, because the ability to try the helmets on and get one that fits is worth a little more, IMO.

I have full-faces because I have a 'vert (crap coming in the windows) and because they double as motorcycle helmets. You can get Snell M rated open-face helmets. Some folk prefer that style for motorsports.


----------



## Elwood (Dec 20, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> I have yet to find an autocross or driving school that didn't accept an M rated helmet. 'Round here, you don't need an SA unless you're racing.
> 
> People's heads vary a lot. You need to try helmets on. Go to a motorcycle shop and wear a couple of helmets around the store for at least 20 minutes. They should be snugger than you may think, but not sore or painful.
> 
> ...


 :stupid: Fit is very important and can vary greatly. Trying on in person is highly recommended I did this, and the one I would have "just ordered" fit very poorly on me.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I have yet to find an autocross or driving school that didn't accept an M rated helmet. 'Round here, you don't need an SA unless you're racing.


 Next month I will be taking a (High Speed) Driver's Ed course sponsored by the local chapter of the Porsche Club. They require that I wear a SA rated helmet. :dunno:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> Next month I will be taking a (High Speed) Driver's Ed course sponsored by the local chapter of the Porsche Club. They require that I wear a SA rated helmet. :dunno:


Yeah, well, y'all do funny things in Texas. 

It does vary from chapter to chapter, even in the same national club.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

elbert said:


> Thanks, did it myself


Technique?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Technique?


yes 

j/k
auto air waterbased paint for colors http://www.autoaircolors.com/
DuPont 7600 clear coat
more pics here


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

elbert said:


> yes
> 
> j/k
> auto air waterbased paint for colors http://www.autoaircolors.com/
> ...


 awesome! I looked at helmet painting a couple years ago but couldn't find much info (only people that wanted a lot of money to do it for me).

Now the question is if I can get it done in 6 weeks. :eeps:


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> awesome! I looked at helmet painting a couple years ago but couldn't find much info (only people that wanted a lot of money to do it for me).
> 
> Now the question is if I can get it done in 6 weeks. :eeps:


Any hobby shop will have everything you need. I would think some of that liquid masking tape would work great for this. Just be sure to prep it really, really well.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

·clyde· said:


> Now the question is if I can get it done in 6 weeks. :eeps:


 Gonna do up a helmet logo for the Clyde/Stuka Autocross Challenge? :rofl:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

operknockity said:


> Gonna do up a helmet logo for the Clyde/Stuka Autocross Challenge? :rofl:


I would hope it includes interrobangage.

Alex


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

BahnBaum said:


> I would hope it includes interrobangage.
> 
> Alex


 WTF?!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

bren said:


> Any hobby shop will have everything you need. I would think some of that liquid masking tape would work great for this. Just be sure to prep it really, really well.


 It would be an experiment in process. This will probably be the last year I use this helmet, and if it ain't perfect, I won't mind.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

·clyde· said:


> It would be an experiment in process. This will probably be the last year I use this helmet, and if it ain't perfect, I won't mind.


An off-season helmet painting meet would prolly be fun.

Alex


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't like full face helmets for autox :dunno:

Bell Mag 5 carbon fiber


----------

